# jails and system time



## nORKy (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi,

What do you think about this time problem :

```
# date
Sun Nov 21 00:03:08 CET 2010
# jexec 1 date
Sat Nov 20 23:03:09 UTC 2010
```

thanks you


----------



## anomie (Nov 21, 2010)

Set your timezone properly inside your jail.  

Use: tzsetup(8)


----------



## nORKy (Nov 22, 2010)

Grrr... i'm stupid !!!
Thanks you


----------

